# Smoked Rabbit question



## thesmayway (Jan 22, 2017)

Had a great rabbit hunt yesterday with good friends. I smoked some rabbit before, but when I was a newbie and they were only ok. New smoker (MES30) and amnsp has my smoking game going strong so I'd like to try again. I've got them in a brine now to smoke tomorrow. Almost everything I see in here in regards to smoking rabbit is to wrap in bacon. Has anyone done them without wrapping and were they dried out? What was your process?














Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2017)

Jason "XJCAMARO" is the Smoked Rabbit Master around here.

Here's a Link to his "Threads Started" list:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...date&order=descending&type=35&createdbyuserid[]=27589

Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 26, 2017)

We used to raise rabbits and smoked a lot of them. I first brined them (with our without cure depending on if you wanted finished product to have that "hammy" taste you get using cure). Smoke for a couple of hours then wrap in foil with a little apple juice  and cook for a couple more hours. you will know when it is done when it starts to really pull back on the bones and starts to fall apart (160 degrees minimum)

Barry.













IMAG0048.jpg



__ biteme7951
__ Jan 26, 2017






.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2017)

Really nice mess of rabbits ya got there.
A bit jealous here, we don't anywhere near the number of rabbits we used to have down here and it makes it tough hunting.
Now treerats, those are innumerable pests, but very tasty pests.

I sure hope your smoked rabbits turned out well.

Like squirrels they're so lean they demand added fat when cooked dry.
Which is why I've always braised and stewed after browning/grilling.


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2017)

Man thats a nice load of bunnies. 

I did this with squirrels,  so i dont see why it wouldn't work with rabbits. 

I cold smoked them for a hr or two. Now the temp outside was 32* so the meat stayed cold.
I then vac sealed and cooked SV for 3 hrs a 135*  I then reversed seared the pieces. IT was 150* 

Light smoke flavor, juicy and tender.


----------



## Hideaway pines texas (May 27, 2019)

We raise rabbits for meat and have found the best way to smoke them is a 24 HR brine of salt, sugar and spices. Then we place chickens above the rabbit in our vertical smoker so juices marinade the rabbit as they cook ensuring a moist meat when done. I cook 2hr uncovered then 2 or 3 hours wrapped in foil till it pulls from the bone easily. Really melts in your mouth!


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2019)

Hideaway pines texas said:


> We raise rabbits for meat and have found the best way to smoke them is a 24 HR brine of salt, sugar and spices. Then we place chickens above the rabbit in our vertical smoker so juices marinade the rabbit as they cook ensuring a moist meat when done. I cook 2hr uncovered then 2 or 3 hours wrapped in foil till it pulls from the bone easily. Really melts in your mouth!


That sounds a bit scary with the  chicken juice dripping on it. 
But I guess you're still alive.


----------

